# Member of the Month Feb 2009 - Vaz



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Vaz​ 
Congratulations this month go to Vaz - living proof that activity, effort and a great sense of humour are valued by Heresy-Online. 

Here's what he had to say.



> *Real name:* Vaz Pembroke
> *Heresy Online user name:* Vaz
> *Main Army:* Dark Eldar, Space Marines, Warriors of Chaos, and High Elves.
> *Location:* Grew up in Toxteth, Liverpool for 13 years, moved to Macclesfield, then back up to Liverpool. Since then, anywhere and Everywhere.
> ...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Well deserved! congratulations Vaz!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Many congrats to Vaz,

Constant activity on the boards well rewarded.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats Vaz! You're always there to help, so you deserve this!
DarknessWithin


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations Vaz


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Great job Vaz. Keep up the good work.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Vaz, well earned. It is especially nice to see a member who is active in so many games and sub-forums being applauded.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats Vaz!

Job well done sir!!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just when I didn't think you could get worse I find out your a Scouser...:grin:

Congratulations...it was rigged of course but there you go :cray:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Well done Vaz, you're knowlege on...everything never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done mate. You've been a great help to me on several occasions with my Dark Elves, so that got you my vote from the off! Even with the crippling handicap of being a scouser, you've managed to succeed in the face of adversity


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Vaz! Anyone as active and as helpful as you definitely deserved this award.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

ewww a scouser. I demand a recount! 

Only joking. I love scousers! :biggrin:
Congratulations Vaz. You deserved this!


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations Vaz


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats Vaz!
Keep spammin', specially the bird of the week thread:wink:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Aye, well derserved mate, good for you.

:conglatulatory cyclops:


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well done, so how is member of the month scored?


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Vaz.

To Spartan-117: I believe the counting system involves a complicated ritual using fish and orphans. A bit beyond me to be honest as I'm not much of a fan of bureaucratic processes.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahhh, I have no idea how that helps but OK.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

congrats Vaz!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

you deserve it, you are a bit crude at times, but at the same time, you are very finite


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Gratulerer Vaz!
Very cool that you are the member of the month  You definitivly deserve it, for being cool, very active and very helpful!  
especially fun in the roleplay threads xD


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations Vaz! With the amount you give to the site, you have definitely earned it. 

And lets just say I want to be able to say, "I beat the Motm!!1!!" 

Keep up the good work mate!! :good:


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Go Vaz with all the help and support you have given you really deserve it.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations Vaz. Keep up the good work.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

good job fella cheers for your views and humor:victory:


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

congratz to the member of the month.


*now.. where is the booze at for the party  *


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done Vaz.

*passes the virtual beer


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheers for all the thanks, guys - it's really quite touching.

Still, once that girly, tearjerking moment of "I love you guys" is out of the way, we're gonna go down for some hard-party ;D

Seriously, I'm not going to be a sychophantic, arselicking, brownnoser, but you lot are some of the best guys and gals I've had the pleasure of talking to and chatting with over a common past-time, and if it wasn't for you, I wouldn't want to help as much.

So this award goes out as much to you lot, as I've learnt shit loads over this past just-less-than-a-year, andhave been able to help those with that same information.

Here's to ya *raises Wraiths Beer ;D*


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Did some-one say...

PARTAH

:drinks:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

grats vaz

*grabs virtual beer, and wanders over to a FC table*


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Well done, Vaz. A well-deserved award. :biggrin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

many congratulations mate.


----------

